# lift pump or sump pump



## mikey9626 (May 18, 2009)

Is there a difference  between a sump and a lift pump? Im finishing my basement and adding a bath. theres a pump already installed in the waste water tank or hole or what ever its called. right now the floor drain is the only thing going into it. Which the water softener and iron filter drain to. Do i need a different pump to lift the waste to the septic tank? I should mention that there is a seperate tank for the sump.


----------



## handyguys (May 18, 2009)

You should have two different pits and two different pumps. Your floor drain/softener waste likely go into a sump pump pit that is not connected to your septic. That just goes outside. The pumps are different too. The one for your bathroom grinds and pumps, its made just for that purpose and goes to your septic system.

Dont ever mix the two systems. Call a plumber if in doubt.


----------



## nukes00 (May 18, 2009)

As Handyguys stated, a macerator system is used for the septic or waste lines while a sump pump will be used for water.  If you combine the sump water to the septic, you run the risk of soggy leech beds caused by insufficient percolation and evaporation.


----------

